# Thought-provoking Videos about DP/DR?



## ReiTheySay (Aug 5, 2016)

Hello,

I have this project for translation class, where I'm required to translate a 5 minute long video about anything.

I have a few topics that I am interested in, one of them is dissociation, and DP/DR disorder, experiencing it.

If any of you have suggestions on the topic I'd really appreciate it.

What I want is a video that is educational in its nature but not in its representation. In that way, it can introduce the subject and provoke thought in the brief 5 minutes.

Not sure I'll get any response here but it's worth trying!

Please do share if you have something interesting in that area


----------

